# Luxury fiber hats; Scarves



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Elegant Gold tone ruffle scarf
$25+ Shipping
This scarf is 47" long and approximately 4" wide. There are two gold tones, plus shiny gold at the ends of the frills. 100g (3.5oz) 98% Acrylic, 2% Polyester
Buyer pays shipping. Paypal accepted.












Alpaca hat
Adult size. 
$30
The brown is handspun by me, the cream is millspun from a local alpaca.











Angora and Merino Hat
Size - Large adult, loose and slouchy
$50
Handspun merino and Angora from my satin Angoras.











$25
Adult size. 
Brown Peruvian Highland wool and white Merino wool.











Brown handspun alpaca top and merino/satin Angora handspun rim. 
Size: Adult
Price: $35











Hand dyed, handspun merino wool.
Adult $30


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

For all the work with the animals, shearing, picking, washing, carding and finally spinning the yarn, these lovely soft as can be hats are a bargain indeed! You do great work, wonderful hats!


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

Thank you!  I try to keep double and triple purpose animals. Angora rabbits are poop, meat and fiber, plus I show and sell babies. I also raise the Shetland sheep, which are wool, milk and meat, plus lamb sales, of course. I don't raise the other sheep breeds or the alpacas, but my neighbor has a huge alpaca herd and I try to support her a lot.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Bettacreek said:


> Thank you!  I try to keep double and triple purpose animals. Angora rabbits are poop, meat and fiber, plus I show and sell babies. I also raise the Shetland sheep, which are wool, milk and meat, plus lamb sales, of course. I don't raise the other sheep breeds or the alpacas, but my neighbor has a huge alpaca herd and I try to support her a lot.


I admire you for doing this so much! I found an Alpaca herd owner not too far from me and arranged a nice trade with her for divine alpaca fiber. She was having issues finding anyone to help spin her Alpaca. She didn't really want mill spun and the gal who she last mailed a fleece to, took a year to return yarn to her! Your neighbor is very lucky to have your support.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

The brown and white hat (Peruvian Highland wool and merino wool) is sold, but I have the yarns to make another if anybody is interested.










Merino wool and satin Angora handspun rim, merino wool top.
Size: Adult
Price: $30












Iris Spiral Ruffle Scarf 
$20+ Shipping
Approximately 56" Long
50% Acrylic, 45% Wool, 5% Nylon












Ash Ruffle Spiral Scarf
$20
47" From end to end. 
47% wool, 37% Acrylic, 16% Nylon











Meadow Ruffle Scarf
$25
77% Acrylic, 23% Polyester
48" long, 4.5" wide












Jasmine Ruffle Spiral Scarf
$20
Approximately 48" long
47% Wool, 37% Acrylic, 16% Nylon












Forest Ruffle Spiral Scarf
$20
Approximately 55" long.
47% Wool, 37% Acrylic, 16% Nylon












Grotto Spiral Ruffle Scarf
$20
Approximately 59"
47% Wool, 37% Acrylic, 16% Nylon












Angelica Spiral Ruffle Scarf
$20
Approximately 57"
47% Wool, 37% Acrylic, 16% Nylon












Gypsy Rose Knit Hat
$20 + Shipping
Size - Adult
Mixed Fibers












Fontana Ruffle Spiral Scarf
$20
Approximately 52" Long
47% Wool, 37% Acrylic,16% Nylon


----------

